# New Karambit!!!



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It's purdy! Definitely a clone though, or a counterfeit, rather.

Tiny differences.

The 478 only comes in aluminum finish. 
The 479 is the actual model this knife is cloning, (difference is the size, finish, and texture)

Small difference on what wording is where, justified how.

The screws used to mount the pocket clip are different, and there should be threaded inserts in the holes.

But, for $30 instead of $120, I'd say it was a great deal. Construction is solid, materials are on point, once I get it sharpened to my satisfaction I'll see how long it holds an edge.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been looking for a clone with the finger hole "up" when pocketed.
Also, the quick open "tooth" is not found on many models.
If you don't feel comfortable telling us here, please PM me where you found this.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> View attachment 10922
> View attachment 10923
> View attachment 10924
> View attachment 10925
> ...


FYI check your WB on your camera.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Picked it up from a knife dealer at my local gun show.
If he'd had two I'd have bought them both. Where he got them I can only guess. Even the box is correct minus the spelling of the town in italy. By the error I'm guessing it came from somewhere that thinks fart humor is funny


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> FYI check your WB on your camera.


Cellphone shot, in direct sunlight, inside my car.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> ...it came from somewhere that thinks fart humor is funny


I don't want to live in a world where fart humor isn't funny.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I don't want to live in a world where fart humor isn't funny.


They spelled the city in Italy "Oreste Farti" instead of Oreste Frati


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> FYI check your WB on your camera.


He used the wrong backdrop. I'll help Jak with camera work next time. Lol


----------

